# mommy has a mean doctor



## Jamie714 (Dec 7, 2014)

Mommy was in the hospital last week they say her baby wants to come too soon. Im mad cuz her doctor said she has to stay in bed so she can't play with me much. Daddy plays with me and his sister sometimes does. But they don't understand how you play chase. Only mommy plays chase the way i like. She lets me sleep on bed with her while she watches tv. But i miss chase time. 

How can i convince doctor mommy needs to play with me?


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Dec 7, 2014)

Cute eyes put them on and beg that's what I do when my mommy is sick or laying on the couch I turn the cuteness on. Hope it works for you like it does for me. -Ivy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 7, 2014)

Trix here-

I understand what you're going through. Mummers is chronically ill, and Dumpy has had his battles. You just gotta be there for your mummers. She will be able to play chase soon. Keep the faith.

Love,

Trix


----------

